# When to decide u have enough flavours



## Nailedit77 (9/3/16)

So I been doing the whole diy for a couple of months now and seem to keep buying flavours.... most of my mixed now are tasting really good. However I still keep buying flavours to try more and more recipes....

What are your thoughts on this?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (9/3/16)

Discipline, brother, discipline.......not many of us have it. I am failing horribly.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (9/3/16)

Man, I decided I had enough when I (a) don't vape any of my own mixes, and (b) Make one mix every two weeks. Sad that DIY didn't work out better for me, now I just got a box full of concentrates and little to no inclination to do anything with (apart from fixing crappy purchases every now and then).

Wow... How bleak am I today?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (9/3/16)

Yea its hard to say I dont need more.... lol


----------



## NewOobY (9/3/16)

dude i started DIY-ing about a month ago - I've spent R4335.48 to date on concentrates - like I tell everyone else let the CUD flow bro . You will never have enough concentrates, you will always find that one recipe you want to try but don't have all the flavors to make it - so you go and put that order in. You even get stuff you don't need cause you think "mmmm that'll be nice" just to make up the 10 so you get 10% discount .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## shaunnadan (9/3/16)

nice collection 

tip :

get a nice thin tip permanent marker and write a number on each bottle cap. then label your concentrates with that number


so your list would look like 

1 - flavour a
2 - flavour b
3 - flavour c
4 - flavour d
5 - flavour e

edit all of your recipes to have that numbering system in. 

FREE RECIPE !!

1 apple - 5%
5 cheese cake graham crust - 4%
8 cotton candy 1%
24 sweet cream - 3%
27 vanilla bean ice cream 4%

then the next time you are looking for a concentrate you can easily find it without having to pick up each and every bottle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## NewOobY (9/3/16)

also wanted to add, I had a chat with @rogue zombie this past weekend, and he hasn't bought any concentrates for the past 3 months. I really need to exercise control now, cause I really want Dragon Fruit - but yes the 10 thing is holding me back. Anyone in PTA that wants to share a valley order with me  - i'll get 5 you get 5, we share shipping - I know there must be someone out there willing to do this.


----------



## shaunnadan (9/3/16)

BUT WHERE IS THE CUSTARD ??????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (9/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> nice collection
> 
> tip :
> 
> ...


dude that was one helluva awesome tip, freakazoid - thanks man... The simplest things can really make life easy, takes me days to find flavors. I've separated them into boxes now: creams, fruits, cereals and stuff(for all the other flavors). Your method is just killa man thanks, I know this will work wonders. Sheesh I just don't know how to say thanks more than this.


----------



## Stosta (9/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> nice collection
> 
> tip :
> 
> ...


I especially like the "Free Recipe!"! Does @shaunnadan 's knowledge know no limits?!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Khan83 (9/3/16)

Not bleak


Stosta said:


> Man, I decided I had enough when I (a) don't vape any of my own mixes, and (b) Make one mix every two weeks. Sad that DIY didn't work out better for me, now I just got a box full of concentrates and little to no inclination to do anything with (apart from fixing crappy purchases every now and then).
> 
> Wow... How bleak am I today?!


Not bleak bud . That's actually a great work-around , you using them to tweak store bought juices. Saves it from being a total loss

I don't buy commercial juices so unfortunately any kak concentrates get thrown away . The bottles I re-use for steeping 5ml test batches

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (9/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> BUT WHERE IS THE CUSTARD ??????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (9/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> also wanted to add, I had a chat with @rogue zombie this past weekend, and he hasn't bought any concentrates for the past 3 months. I really need to exercise control now, cause I really want Dragon Fruit - but yes the 10 thing is holding me back. Anyone in PTA that wants to share a valley order with me  - i'll get 5 you get 5, we share shipping - I know there must be someone out there willing to do this.



Ya, Im currently trying to streamline my collection, so I havent needed in a few months.

Now I only plan to replenish flavours I like, and replace flavours I don't.

With that said, I do have way over 50 bottles of concentrates

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike (9/3/16)

Easy. You never have enough

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (9/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> nice collection
> 
> tip :
> 
> ...


Thanks, will give this a try. Steeping time on this?


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (9/3/16)

So anybody wanna sell some concentrates? 

I also have this craving to collect...i am a hoarder of vape stuff


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (9/3/16)

Started the DIY thing and its pretty damn good


----------



## shaunnadan (9/3/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks, will give this a try. Steeping time on this?



At least a week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripstorm (9/3/16)

Tell me about it. I'm sitting with 97 different concentrates in my stash, a lot of them being 30 - 50ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> So I been doing the whole diy for a couple of months now and seem to keep buying flavours.... most of my mixed now are tasting really good. However I still keep buying flavours to try more and more recipes....
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?
> View attachment 47686
> View attachment 47687


You say the DIY is going well? Then you can never have too many concentrates. This is obviously heading somewhere good for you.

I would encourage you to keep at it. Who knows maybe you are rhe next Phillip Rocke and I will be in the cue to buy your juices.

NEVER in any way inhibit your creativity. Ever. This is the single most admired quality in a human being as far as I am concerned.

My spare change goes to music gear. Keep buying and mixing!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> nice collection
> 
> tip :
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe, 1 week steep and its tasting awesome


----------



## shaunnadan (17/3/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks for the recipe, 1 week steep and its tasting awesome



you're welcome


----------

